# Nockturnals



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

They are an awesome nock light everytime..... I got some....


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Your right Chris....they are simple and work every time


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## maxxis man (Apr 3, 2010)

What kind of price on the nocks? Need them for CX maxima 350's


----------



## XXX_Shooter (Aug 30, 2009)

12.99 each or 31.99 for 3..... Thats the price that Norris Live Bait and Tackle are running.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

xxx shooter CHRIS I guess old enough to post alone now.. keep up the fine shooting .. good luck hunting and see you soon for our lessons... boy I need em this year TED lol lol


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

how much do they weigh and where can I get them?


----------



## alpineman1 (Mar 13, 2009)

Let me know how yours fit into your arrows, I lost a bear last night as my nockturnal fell out of the arrow shaft after hitting the bear, bear ran off with the arrow but left the nockturnal. bear was in a large field at last light ran accross the field but could not find him.


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't think you lost the bear because of the nock.Something else must of happened.Here is the one I shot this fall ,complete pass through @ 14yrds ,20Yrds. to recover him.Nocks work great.


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

$11.99 each for red and $12.99 each for green at That Hunting & Fishing Store in Richmond Ont.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

37.00 for 3 shipped to your door from me.i'm selling them for 28.99 plus tax in shop.


----------

